# Punk rock



## Gutterslut (Feb 26, 2011)

Alright, the only punk thread I could find is considered a necro so I'm starting this shit back up.  Everything from garage punk to grindcore, lets go folks.

[video=youtube;NvJct-Fdr8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvJct-Fdr8s[/video]


----------



## Lobar (Feb 26, 2011)

Dead Kennedys or go home

edit: also belongs in blue note


----------



## Cain (Feb 26, 2011)

is greenday considered punk rock? How bout the clash?


----------



## cad (Feb 26, 2011)

Lobar said:


> also belongs in blue note


Why? There's a huge metal thread here, and nobody's complaing about it. What makes this thread so different?


----------



## Lobar (Feb 26, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Why? There's a huge metal thread here, and nobody's complaing about it. What makes this thread so different?


 
Didn't realize the metal thread was here (I browse the forums using the "Today's Posts" link), so I guess if that's allowed then this is okay too.  Though for the record I think they should both be in the Blue Note.


----------



## Gutterslut (Feb 26, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> is greenday considered punk rock? How bout the clash?


 
Greenday's really old stuff, like 39/smooth, was pop-punk.  Dookie onward had quite a bit of punk influence.  Current Greenday is not punk nor punk influenced.  I've heard that the Clash are considered punk but I have personally never listened to them.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm a pretty big fan of A.F.I, their old punk stuff as well as their new alternative. 

[video=youtube;v5_BB0Uuqqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5_BB0Uuqqs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 27, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> is greenday considered punk rock? How bout the clash?


The Clash yes, Greenday would be more so pop punk.

Also, 
Black Flag
Circles Jerks 
The Germs
The Subhumans
Bad Brains
Fear
Dead Kennedys
Minor Threat
MDC
Cro-Mags
Operation Ivy
Suicidal Tendencies

Then some crack rock steady,
Choking Victim 
No Ca$h
Union Jack
Leftover Crack (Same thing as Choking Victim really)
Morning Glory
No Cops For Miles(Kind of bizarre acoustic crack rock steady/ folk punk combo)


----------



## Hauk (Feb 27, 2011)

Thunderkiss 65' by White Zombie!


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 27, 2011)

Rudimentary Peni
Amebix
Doom
Dystopia
Anti Cimex
Antischism
Conflict
The Crucifucks
Crass
Septic Death


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 27, 2011)

Zebrahead
Bad Religion


----------



## Gutterslut (Feb 27, 2011)

Citrakayah said:


> The Clash yes, Greenday would be more so pop punk.
> 
> Also,
> Black Flag
> ...


 
Stza Crack for president.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 27, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Why? There's a huge metal thread here, and nobody's complaing about it. What makes this thread so different?


 
Well from another forum I'm on is that Crust punk intertwines with Metal and punk. I think it's ok but I'll stick with Anti Flag, Bad Religion, The Causalities, Dead Kennedys, Minor Threat, ect


----------



## Gutterslut (Mar 7, 2011)

Damn, not many responses.  This is the only bump I'm gonna give the  thread, if it goes back down then I'm just gonna accept that there  aren't many punk rockers here on FAF.

[video=youtube;Y2tii8cqV1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2tii8cqV1c[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 7, 2011)

Citrakayah already said Suicidal Tendencies sooo... I'm just gonna go... >_>


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 7, 2011)

[yt]uhvBQXlwOMQ[/yt]

Sludge.


----------



## Corto (May 23, 2011)

Ok I'm bringing this back from the dead, because fuck other music, this is where it's at. 

For a while now, Punk has been one of the music genres I like the most. 

Usually I've heard to The Ramones, The Clash (my favourite band), The Sex Pistols, Wizo (German band), Die Toten Hosen (dunno if they can be considered punk, though), Pinochet Boys, Suicidal Tendencies and, of course, Dead Kennedys. Kinda want to broad my horizons, so right now I plan to start listening to Misfits, Bad Religion, Buzzcocks, Black Flag and Social Distortion. 
Anybody got any other suggestions? Don't inundate me with name, though. Just something like your favourite band.


----------



## STB (May 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;iAqRHaQxStU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAqRHaQxStU[/video]


----------



## STB (May 23, 2011)

And for all the gays:

[video=youtube;DyaKvANgHHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyaKvANgHHg[/video]


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 24, 2011)

I don't know much about punk, but Toxic Narcotic is all right. I randomly came across them one day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHV66_xawWo


----------



## GravesideManner (May 24, 2011)

Someone already said Dead Kennedys and Bad Brains so theres that <333 even though genre elitists will go on and on and on about how those are "hardcore" bands, but anyway...

As for other punk, you can't go wrong with the Misfits or The Replacements.

As far as the Sex Pistols go, they never intended to be a band in the first place. They were like, the second or third musical act put together by an outside force with the sole purpose of making money in mind, so they may as well have been the 1970s UK edition of the Backstreet Boys.


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jun 21, 2011)

Green Day is pop-punk/alternative rock. The Clash played some punk rock on there first album (white riot), but were mostly alternative rock, pop-punk and new wave. Much like Led Zeppelin is to heavy metal, the Clash only played a hand full of punk rock songs, but that is what they are primarily know for.


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jun 21, 2011)

What most people don't know is that punks were the original furries! Ever hear of Sue Catwoman? Only the truly hardcore have. In the late 70's there was a punk chick who could always be seen at Sex Pistols concerts. She would walk around town dressed as an anthropomorphic punk rock cat! She was even depicted clamoring over Steve Jones on the poster for The Great Rock and Roll Swindle. Anyway... Yes, I am huge vintage punk rock fan! Gabba Gabba Hey!


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jun 21, 2011)

The Pistols were formed by Jones and Cook under the original name of The Strand. Malcolm McLauren changed their name used them as a money making machine. Their manager presented them as  "a musical act put together by and outside force with the sole purpose of making money", but he was just fooling himself, and the general public. The Pistols were a great, but mismanaged band.


----------



## Corto (Aug 22, 2011)

So I've been listening to punk because it's the only genre that matters.

I already listed the bands I used to listen to the most (The Clash, Dead Kennedys, Black Flag, etc), but here's a quick rundown of those I've been checking out lately:
-New York Dolls
-Iggy and the Stooges
-Blondie
-Screeching Weasel
-Operation Ivy
-The Vibrators (We Vibrate and Nazi Baby are fucking amazing)
-Mustard Plug
-Sublime
-Ska-P (fucking sellouts, but I still like their older shit)
-Los Fabulosos Cadillacs

I know some ain't strictly punk but I sorta grouped them together. Any suggestions similar to those (especially similar to The Clash, the only band that matters) would be welcomed.


----------



## chapels (Aug 22, 2011)

STB said:


> And for all the gays:
> 
> [video=youtube;DyaKvANgHHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyaKvANgHHg[/video]


ooh, ive got one of thier lps. i've got to get my record player fixed



i was disheartened when i clicked the metal thread and hadn't heard a single blast beat. thank you, gutterslut, for making this thread. here's a little chuck bronson for ya

[yt]oPm4va7si5M[/yt]


----------

